# FS/FT: Blackskirt Tetras



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Edit: from now on here is how it works... you give the money to Paul (sunshine_1964) for the charity in the name of his niece. Then you can pick the fish up from me. Or donate the money directly to the cause.

I have a breeding group of 18 blackskirts that I would like to sell or trade for glowlights or rummynose or black phantoms or some other neat schooling tetras. Or I will sell them for...?? Lets say $25? 
Black neons were sold to fxbillie.
I also have 5 silvertips they look very similar to golden tetras...?... $5 for all.








I will trade any or all of these for glow lights or rummy nose.










Sent via the Shining.


----------



## inuudo (Sep 23, 2012)

I might be interested in purchasing them. I'll pm you.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Have one person interested but I am still looking for another group of tetras minimum 10...

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

For pics and video, check my tank journal with the evil laugh in the title.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Blackskirts include a free 2.5 gallon bucket  

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump!

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

A bump in the night.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> For pics and video, check my tank journal with the evil laugh in the title.
> 
> Sent via the Shining.


I searched "evil laugh" in the forum , but can not found the pics/video,
however, I searched your post history and find out they should be here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...waaaaahahahahaaa-29765/index2.html#post267509


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol thanks.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I recounted, there is actually 18.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Off topic, what is 'The Shining'


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol... Thats my tapatalk sig. Watch the movie the shining with jack nicholson... 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I can't believe no one has picked these guys up yet. I would if I had the tank space! Free bump.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Added pic of a lrge female with a male and some lemons and a crib in the first post.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump... I am open to interseting trades aswell different tetras w.h.y.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump... Lots of lookie loos 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump... Yes these amazingly beautiful fishies are still up for grabs  

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Heading out of town on a hunting trip... Back monday night... 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Back in town... Bump

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Anudder bump 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Do you ever come out towards North Van?


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Not so much... No

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Updated original post.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, 2 free SAE's for the first person to buy some of these fish...

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a group of 15 Buenos Aires tetra. Perhaps we can work out a trade if you're intrested. They are extremely active and shoal nicely.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Black neons sold to fxbillie and being first, he got the SAE's

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

If anyone else wants fish... give me lots of notice, its really hard to catch these guys lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

OK so here is the new deal. If anyone wants fish, give the money to Paul(sunshine_1965) for his cause and the fish are yours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump for a good cause. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Pending pickup

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Sold!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I forgot to close this...


----------

